# VISA Approval



## abhiniv07 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi,
Me & my colleague have applied for work permit in Germany.
We have Work contract from German Employee & work permit approval from Germany. 
We both have attended the VISA Interview at German Consulate, Mumbai.
I got the VISA approval within 2 days. But my colleagues status is showing as In Process. If we both attend VISA interview on same day, even both have same documents. May I know What may be the issue ?
P.S. I am from Pune & He is from Bihar
Thanking You,
Abhijeet


----------



## Kenmore (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi congrats on your success I have some question if you reply that will be great 
1what sort of document did you submitted?
2what job are you going to do in Germany? 
3what do they ask in interview?.
4did you previously applied for job seeker visa??


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

When it comes to issuing visas, the delay for your colleague can be just about anything. Could be something in his paperwork they need to check, or simply a delay in getting a response from some office. Did they give you a time frame for their response?
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## wingsofdesire (Jan 15, 2014)

Take my example..

I and my colleague have applied for visa on the same day. We both had proper german work contract form a German IT company and we were supposed to join on the same date.

My background
==========
I speak fluent German
I used to teach German as a side job in on of India's Goethe Insitutes
I have strong German connection with consulates even
Even I have travelled to Germany previously by German government funded project

It took me 11 WEEKS (no spelling mistake) to get the visa.


My colleagues background
================
He speaks just "Hi-Hello" kind of German
He has never been to Germany before


He got his visa within 2 days.

Now you can imagine, how varied it can be. So no worries.

Cheers


----------

